# 4 Word Action/Adventure Story



## Leaf (Jun 29, 2008)

Add four words or less, keeping in mind it is all about an action story!



...



Off to my right...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 29, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jun 29, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 30, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 30, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. Her ears perked up


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 30, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people.............


----------



## Becca (Jun 30, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with....


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 30, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when......


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 30, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece...


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 1, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese..

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 1, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her......


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 1, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and.......


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 1, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast. 

(The english student in me was screaming that this sentence be finished!)

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Jul 1, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast. Far in the distance...


----------



## Alexah (Jul 1, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast. Far in the distance was a big fat...


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 2, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast. Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Alexah (Jul 2, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast. Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to...


----------



## Leaf (Jul 2, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> (The english student in me was screaming that this sentence be finished!)



I was getting pretty concerned myself!

*now I'm off to continue reading....


----------



## Leaf (Jul 2, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. 

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast. 

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket....


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 2, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. 

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast. 

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up...........


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. 

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast. 

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched...


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 2, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. 

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast. 

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon...


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. 

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast. 

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In Surprise...


----------



## Alexah (Jul 2, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. 

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast. 

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon thecat. In surprise, the cat ran off.


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. 

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast. 

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon thecat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea...


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 3, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. 

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast. 

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon thecat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 3, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. 

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast. 

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon thecat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by showpigs


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 3, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. 

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast. 

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon thecat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by showpigs. They started singing "Popular"


----------



## Becca (Jul 3, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently. 

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast. 

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon thecat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by showpigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene...


----------



## Maddie (Jul 3, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by showpigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise


----------



## Alexah (Jul 3, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by showpigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe...


----------



## felix-felicis (Jul 3, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by showpigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny...


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 7, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by showpigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.


----------



## Becca (Jul 7, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by showpigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.
"Help Help" yelled...


----------



## Alexah (Jul 7, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by showpigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was...


----------



## Becca (Jul 8, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by showpigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless...


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

( Is this supposed to make sense?)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by showpigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 21, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of............


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 21, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of............


----------



## Becca (Jul 21, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of madness (*I wasn't sure what to put there - if it doesn't sound gd or make sense feel free to change it :?)*

*Becca*


----------



## Becca (Jul 21, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of madness (*I wasn't sure what to put there - if it doesn't sound gd or make sense feel free to change it :?)*

*Becca*


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 22, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of madness. No one knew what


----------



## Becca (Jul 23, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of madness. No one knew what to do and....

*Becca*


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 24, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of madness. No one knew what to do and finally the mayor appeared

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Leaf (Jul 24, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of madness. No one knew what to do and finally the mayor appeared just in time to


----------



## Becca (Jul 24, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of madness. No one knew what to do and finally the mayor appeared just in time to *stop the commotion....*

*Becca*


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 1, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of madness. No one knew what to do and finally the mayor appeared just in time to stop the commotion *and salvage what was......*


----------



## Becca (Aug 28, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of madness. No one knew what to do and finally the mayor appeared just in time to stop the commotion and salvage what was left of the


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 28, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of madness. No one knew what to do and finally the mayor appeared just in time to stop the commotion and salvage what was left of the *tea. Then he said.................*


----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of madness. No one knew what to do and finally the mayor appeared just in time to stop the commotion and salvage what was left of the tea. Then he said "what on earth is.....


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of madness. No one knew what to do and finally the mayor appeared just in time to stop the commotion and salvage what was left of the tea. Then he said "what on earth is happening here. Is everyone...


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of madness. No one knew what to do and finally the mayor appeared just in time to stop the commotion and salvage what was left of the tea. Then he said "what on earth is happening here. Is everyone mad your acting like.....


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of madness. No one knew what to do and finally the mayor appeared just in time to stop the commotion and salvage what was left of the tea. Then he said "what on earth is happening here. Is everyone mad your acting like chickens with their heads.....


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of madness. No one knew what to do and finally the mayor appeared just in time to stop the commotion and salvage what was left of the tea. Then he said "what on earth is happening here. Is everyone mad your acting like chickens with their heads blown off what are we...


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 3, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of madness. No one knew what to do and finally the mayor appeared just in time to stop the commotion and salvage what was left of the tea. Then he said "what on earth is happening here. Is everyone mad your acting like chickens with their heads blown off what are we *going to do? The*


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

Off to my right was a bunny sitting under a tree cleaning herself so intently.

Her ears perked up and she dashed beneath a table where people were stuffing themselves with an evening tea when, suddenly, a mouse appeared and stole a piece of the Stilton cheese and ran to her other mouse friends and they enjoyed the feast.

Far in the distance was a big fat cat approaching the mice. The bunny ran to a nearby wicker basket where she picked up a coconut and launched a fierce attack upon the cat. In surprise, the cat ran off. The people eating tea suddenly turned when they were attacked by show pigs. They started singing "Popular", everyone on the scene listened in surprise and they couldn't believe their eyes. The bunny attacked with coconuts.

"Help, help" yelled the crowd! Everyone was running around like headless ants, dodging and ducking the onslaught of madness. No one knew what to do and finally the mayor appeared just in time to stop the commotion and salvage what was left of the tea. Then he said "what on earth is happening here. Is everyone mad your acting like chickens with their heads blown off what are we going to do? The *people started calming down*


----------

